# Ladder Lace Scarf



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the pattern http://www.brendaabell.com/2014/09/machine-knit-ladder-lace-scarf/
I used T=8 on the bulky machine with Bramwell bulky Mohair Yarn. 32 stitches, 300 rows.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty color!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks light and luxurious! Lovely for a fall scarf!  Ann


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love that! It is so beautiful and delicate. What Bulky machine do you use?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

VERY pretty. Another project for me to try,


----------



## Cindy1955 (Aug 28, 2015)

Very pretty. Might have to try it.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful!!
I love the color.


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

I looked at the directions and don't understand the instructions. "Pull out every 5th and 4th into holding and transfer the stitches on the held needle
(Away from the from the carriage) ? Knit one row leaving the empty needles in working position.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Karla, is that yarn rated a 4 or a 5?

Myj607 - I sent you a PM


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love the colour very pretty.&#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

It's beautiful! I love it!
Can it be worked on a midguage machine with a punch card using Paton's lace?


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

This looks like the One Row Scarf...the 'pull needles to hold is crazy - transfer those stitches away from the carriage, leave the empty needle in work, knit one row and transfer the loops on those same needles away from the carriage. I think it should be a Two Row Scarf as you are transferring in one direction and then in the other direction. This technique is ****** lace.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Any machine, any yarn - it is all hand manipulation.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice scarf, beautiful color.
Thank you for the pattern, I'll use it for my daughter-in-law for Christmas.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

helenr1 said:


> I love that! It is so beautiful and delicate. What Bulky machine do you use?


Brother 270, but any bulky or even standard machine will do for the pattern.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Karla, is that yarn rated a 4 or a 5?


Don't know what it is rated.
Bramwell Chunky Mohair, 900 m/450g, 78% Mohair, 13% Wool, 9% Nylon.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

You start out with needles divisable by 4 (16, 20, 24 etc.)
Knit 2 rows.
From right, transfer #5 to #6 (away from carriage)
Then every 4th needle transfer to next (#9 to #10 etc) and continue across row
Knit 1 row
Do the same transfer sequence in the opposite direction
The needle that has the transferred counts as #1 stitch when your counting for the 4 st.
Repeat those 2 rows, always transferring away from the carriage.
Hope this helps,
Marge


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

I am doing one at the moment. I admire you because although it is not difficult, it is very tedious. Mine is not as nice as yours. I am using some old stash to get rid of it. Anyway well done I know the work you have put into it


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

and here is the hat to go with the scarf.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahhh. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pattern info.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Light and airy. 

I have a cone of mohair that looks to be the same color, but much thinner. I could probably double it up and get the same effect. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KarlaHW said:


> and here is the hat to go with the scarf.


Fingerless texting mitts next? How about boot cuffs too?

I looked up the yarn and it is listed as a 5 weight figuring by wpi.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI Karla!! Thanks - I love your scarves - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

beautiful scarf


----------

